# when do you normally take child birth classes??



## lissagayle

I'm only 16 weeks pregnant and was wondering when is the best time to child birthing classes. I'm a very nervous and anxious person, so i like to be prepared for everything and i have so many questions and concerns about the whole birth process, being this will be my first child. I have heard that women usually take them later on, so it will be fresh in their mind when the time comes to actually go in labor. Would it be weird to take them twice once early on and again later on??? Are there any other classes that would help?? Or should I just avoid going to soon???


----------



## samantha_sarah

lissagayle said:


> I'm only 16 weeks pregnant and was wondering when is the best time to child birthing classes. I'm a very nervous and anxious person, so i like to be prepared for everything and i have so many questions and concerns about the whole birth process, being this will be my first child. I have heard that women usually take them later on, so it will be fresh in their mind when the time comes to actually go in labor. Would it be weird to take them twice once early on and again later on??? Are there any other classes that would help?? Or should I just avoid going to soon???

Over here it tends to be 30+ not sure about the states though


----------



## joeyjo

I got advised to wait until after 26weeks but to try and start them before 33weeks


----------



## notquite

I am just hoping I'll have the time to take them!! Probably will have to go by myself rather than a couple's class, because DB works at night. Unless we could get one on a Monday or Tuesday when he is off.


----------



## mrso

Ours are offered at the hospital and they have a series of classes that are available. 1st time parents, doing it again, and one for children (what to expect when mommy and daddy bring home baby). 

When I was pregger with my son we took pre-natal classes at like 28 weeks. Classes were once a week for four weeks. They gave us helpful info like touring the nusery, labor rooms, and all of their rules and regulations. I knew what to expect when I went into the hospital. As far as the info that they provide about labor, I think I learned more then that in 8th grade sex ed class. 

If this is your first child I would recommend to go and see what they are all about. It is important to be as informed as possible. Every class offers something different so maybe yours would offer more useful information. 

I would recommend touring the facility where you will be delivering and ask for a list of things that you should bring. I was told to bring Motrin (only if I wanted) becasue they charge 3.99 per 200mg pill at the hosptal. After I delivered, the doctor started me on Motrin 800mg every 6 hours. I was there for 4 days after I delivered I bet I would have spent in excess of 50 bucks on Motrin.


----------



## mama2b

I didn't have my one and only session until I was 36 wks and tbh Ive already forgotten most of what was covered (which wasn't much!!)

I wish now Id gone one some private courses but unfortunatly the times of the classes and location were not good for me and oh.

I wouldn't have them to early, I would just get some good books then have your classes later on say 30 + weeks


----------



## Dukechick

We signed up for classes that will start when I'm 31 weeks :)

They go for 6 weeks, and it's 1 class per week.

They said they like to have us complete the class at least a month before our due date.


----------



## LinseyLou

Yeah, my classes start on Apr. 18, they're weekend classes, there's 4 of them, ending May 9, which is only 2 1/2 weeks away from my due date. The lady on the phone when I booked said it was cutting it close, but there were no other ones that we could take, as my DH works out of town for one week every month, and I didn't want him to miss anything.


----------



## Dukechick

LinseyLou said:


> Yeah, my classes start on Apr. 18, they're weekend classes, there's 4 of them, ending May 9, which is only 2 1/2 weeks away from my due date. The lady on the phone when I booked said it was cutting it close, but there were no other ones that we could take, as my DH works out of town for one week every month, and I didn't want him to miss anything.

What classes did you sign up for?? I signed up for Childbirth Essentials. I found it in my Here to Maternity book. I work with a guy who took it with his wife, and said it's great for learning little tricks about everything!


----------



## lindypops

I'm looking in to NCT classes in Norwich (England) - it's £135 for about 10 hours, over four evenings and a Saturday.

It costs more than I thought it would - anyone know if I should look to pay less elsewhere?

THanks.


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Mine start this saturday, il be coming up for 34 weeks. xxx


----------

